# Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen



## waschlabaschdu (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
sry das ich n neuen Thread aufmache |rolleyes 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Echolot für ca 100€ das nich zu pixelig sein sollte.Ich will nämlich den Geber an die schnur knoten und damit loten.Habe das hier gefunden http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...smartcast-rf45e-ersatzgeber/79246887-241-8841  aber irgendwie ist mir das zu pixelig #c habe zu dem thema auch nix passendes gefunden;+
Danke im vorraus
Mfg waschlabaschdu


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*

wenn du mal nach " smartcast " suchst, wirst du sicher haufenweise fündig werden :m
wenn du sowas zum auswerfen suchst wirst du wohl diese pixeligen Dinger nehmen müssen ... ist aber kein Vergleich zu einem richtigen Echolot!
"nicht zu pixelig" trifft aber mit Sicherheit auf genau diese Dinger zu !
ist ja auch kein wunder bei sonem Mini-display ;-) 
vernünftige Echolot mit guter bzw ausreichender Sendeleistung und vernünftigem Display hängen alle an nem Kabel und nix zum auswerfen!
bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das man die Batterien von dem gelben Geber nicht tauschen kann |kopfkrat also jedes mal neuen Geber kaufen !
taugt evtl nur um die scharkante vorm Ufer zu finden ....


----------



## allegoric (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*

Vergiss es, der letzte Mist ist sowas ;-) Das ist nicht ohne Grund in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## waschlabaschdu (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*

Okay Danke


----------



## dirk80 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*

Wenn du nur ausloten willst, kann man das hier nehmen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Funk-Echolot-Fishfinder-Batteriewechsel-i-Geber-m-B-DEMOVIDEO-/150926403399?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2323ea2747

Das ist sicherlich kein Vergleich zu einem hochwertigen Echolot, aber um die Tiefe zu ermitteln und vom Ufer aus Kanten auszumachen, ist das Teil in Ordnung. Ich habe es selbst auch, denn da wo ich fische, besteht nicht die Möglichkeit ein Boot und somit ein vernünfitges Echolot zu verwenden. Dementsprechend ist für mich das was ich mit o.g. Gerät heruasgefunden habe ein Fortschritt.
Der Geber wiegt knapp 50g und die Batterie ist austauschbar. Einen neuen Geber (30 €) musst du nur kaufen, wenn er dir abreißt...die schmerzliche Erfahrung habe ich leider auch schon mal gemacht...

Viele Grüße


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*

da sieht das display aber auf jedem Fall schon besser aus als auf ner Armbanduhr :m


----------



## dib (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*



waschlabaschdu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sry das ich n neuen Thread aufmache |rolleyes
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem Echolot für ca 100€ das nich zu pixelig sein sollte.Ich will nämlich den Geber an die schnur knoten und damit loten.Habe das hier gefunden http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/echolot-smartcast-rf30-armbanduhr-mit-smartcast-rf45e-ersatzgeber/79246887-241-8841 aber irgendwie ist mir das zu pixelig #c habe zu dem thema auch nix passendes gefunden;+
> Danke im vorraus
> Mfg waschlabaschdu


 

das von dir gezeigte gerät hatte ich auch mal , zum reinen ausloten und kanten finden gut genug und kraut wird als fische angezeigt .

aber die reichweite beträgt höchstens 40 meter . war mir zu wenig und habe es verkauft weil ich eh meine gewässer schon kenne und es nicht mehr gebrauchen konnte .


----------



## gka63 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Echolot mit Geber zum auswerfen*

Für 100,00€ wirst du auch noch länger suchen und nichts finden .
Kenn jemanden der sowas umbaut aber nicht für 100,00€

gruß GKA63


----------

